# Mansfield Resort in Australia, MF's are going up a lot



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought Mansfield pretty much as soon as I joined TUG, and I was very happy with the price per point for my RCI Points with my Mansfield weeks.  The value of the US dollar has suffered to the AUS dollar, and now they are wanting $35 more per week.  We paid about $1,030 for our last 91,800 Points, and now it will be more like $1,100.  It's not a good value like it was once upon a time.  

Just venting, just frustrated, just disappointed, because I think it was about $700 six years ago.  That's huge, but it is somewhat about the value of the dollar: $1 USD to .67 AUS for a long time.  Now it's about 1:1.  Big difference. Then the increases from $380 per week to now $550 per week.   

I saw some of you are dumping Mansfield.  I keep hoping the US Dollar will go back up again.


----------

